# How can I open an .sit file?



## El Perro Loco (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, 

I am trying to open an app with an .sit extension.  I dl'd Stuffit, only to find that it also had an .sit extension.  As I am new to mac, I don't even know what an .sit extension is, but I really need to open that app.  Help!

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2005)

Try this


----------



## El Perro Loco (Oct 30, 2005)

Perfect.  Thanks, Bob.

Shawn


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 30, 2005)

You need StuffIt Expander. It's available in .DMG form, which any Mac with OS X should be able to open. The direct download URL is http://www.allume.com/downloads/files/StuffItEXP10.dmg

Edit: Whoops. I see I'm a bit late.


----------



## jkay (Dec 17, 2005)

I. too. am having a problem expanding d/l'd files. I've been running OS 8.6 on a rev d iMac for the last ten years and have just replaced it with a G5 iMac, OS 10.4.3. So I am new to the OS X game and have tons to learn.

I recently d/l'd a file with the dmg.sit extension. It's on the desktop. If I double-click it I get the msg "There is no default application specified to open the document 'com.apple.bomarchivehelper.plist,."

If I drag the file to Stuffit Expander I get the msg "The application Stuffit Expander quit unexpectedly." I get this msg when I just try to open SE. I d/l'd SE again, thinking the 1st one might be corrupt but got the same results. I have no problem expanding other d/l'd files, just ones with a dmg.sit extension.

Any ideas? Thanks. Jay.


----------



## baaggii (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------

